
Reasons Behind Yahoo's Four-Year Slump  - prakash
http://www.thestreet.com/print/story/10454159.html
======
sjs382
I'd say that the #1 reason for their decline was the fact they they've been
seen as competing with Google for the search crown. Maybe I'm wrong but maybe
Yahoo should have been focusing on (what I consider) their strengths:
delicious, flickr, y!live, fireeagle, developer network, etc.

Competing with Google in a field where Google excels, without trying something
VISIBLY/OBVIOUSLY different/better was a losing strategy.

------
xiaoma
Interesting.

My guess would have been:

1) Larry Page

2) Sergey Brin

3) Terry Semel

4) Steve Balmer

